# Wanted Web Host



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi There
I want to buy some a Virtual Web Host mainly for setting a website(it would be Linix related and mainly for learning) It should be Linux based and I could use phpBB, wordpress, a wiki in it. 
I dont think I need huge bandwidth since I would offload pictures to PictureBucket, etc. But I am not very sure. I aim for 10-100 users per day.
I also want FTP access.
And Of course cheaper the better.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 20, 2008)

There are plenty of threads with offers in Bazaar section


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2008)

From your sig Link



> Large Hosting Plan - Rs 1000/Annually
> 2000 MB Web Space
> 40000 MB Bandwidth
> DirectAdmin with Installatron (Fantastico Equivalent)
> ...



seems attractive to me.

Sorry for being a n00b But will I be able  to host Wordpress Blogs, phpBB,Wiki,etc. as I mentioned earlier.
Also Do You accept Credit Card Payment? I dont have Paypal or HDFC account.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude...
n00b? no worries
i was one too till the ThinkDigit forum helped me out
Check out this thread:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90347

Should sort out some doubts 

And most site hosts do allow Wordpress, bulletin boards and wikis



All the best


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks. TheWiseCrab. That cleared a lots of doubts.

What hosting do you recommend?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 20, 2008)

This forum has few members selling web hosting. Please go through Bazaar section. You can look in my signature also.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 20, 2008)

@Anurag_Panda*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717
Go through the bazaar section please
Again
Take your time with selecting your host 
There are dozens of offers available from many hosts
Choose one which will suit your need
And keep your eye out for coupons


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 20, 2008)

I suggest *www.whost.in or *www.techiehost.org (Both arr managed by the same guy Ravi-the poster of post#6 in this thread).

Though I agree that his diskspace and data transfer ratio is higher than other hosts, I still recommend that host for the main reasons that overselling is not a practice and resources are always adequate(most of the times more than adequate).

Also, ultra cheap web hosts and their clients always run the risk of being sidelined by heavy resource consumption due to abuse. Whost does not have this issue. Earlier I was hosted with another guy(IGChosting.in) and found that its IP address was blacklisted due to being abused.


----------



## sahiljassal (Aug 21, 2008)

Anurag_panda said:


> Hi There
> I want to buy some a Virtual Web Host mainly for setting a website(it would be Linix related and mainly for learning) It should be Linux based and I could use phpBB, wordpress, a wiki in it.
> I dont think I need huge bandwidth since I would offload pictures to PictureBucket, etc. But I am not very sure. I aim for 10-100 users per day.
> I also want FTP access.
> ...


Rs 1200 per annum. All enabled.
call me 9888893000


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2008)

What about Hosts like Go Daddy?

The Plans like these seem good. 
Will they offer those features I asked in the Original Post? Or is there a Fine Print, Restrictions, or any other problems in their hosting?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

Listen
First decide how much space you need
A website (a homepage, other pages, etc..) need about 4 to 20 MB depending on your design
If you are going to store lots of content and heavily use  email, then 500MB/1GB of space should do the trick

Secondly decide how many no. of visitors you can expect per month
This can be done if your site has good content and thus, is popular
I'd say about 3 to 5GB of bandwith should do..again consult the resident experts before proceeding.

Lastly, what sort of domain do you require? .com,.net,.info?
See the list of domains that the host can provide *with* their prices

Godaddy has good offers, but I doubt whether you'll need a great amount of space
Buy only what is neccessary


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I dont think I need THAT much space to be honest. I think 200-300 MB would be fine for me. As for bandwidth I have not much idea.
 I plan to hosts a few wikis on programming, CMSes like Joomla, Drupal, etc. and also phpBB Forum (the forum would be mainly for personal uses, because I think a forum would be great for me to store the various things I learn) and mainly I want for learning stuff.(I had set up LAMP in my PC, and ran few CMS and it was fun ) and also I want to learn scripting through this manner.
Also I would love Shell Login too.

What I really want is a host where I can customize my pages and learn to my heart content.

But I am getting greedy in this process too. 

EDIT: I am actually looking at .com domain.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

*Paid Solutions:*
Try Outpowerhosting - *outpowerhosting.com They offer the cheapest plans you will find anywhere And are also the one with highest quality.* I myself have got Outpowerhosting and so far my website has got 100% uptime* since last 5months. (tests conducted with several scripts and site monitoring websites).
*Free Solutions:*
If you are looking for a temporary solution , you can try - x10hosting.com which will give u 99% uptime ,adfree 300MB space and 10GB bandwidth. also there is 000webhost.com and if u dont need PHP you should get 110mb.com which will give u 5GB Space and 30GB Bandwidth with of course 99% Uptime.

*Conclusion:* 
I Really Recommend that you get a paid host like outpower hosting.However ,The free hosting sites which i mentioned are quite good but they offer 99% uptime wheras a paid host will give u 99.9% uptime.
Its up to you to decide which host to take.I have offered you with all the choices and I hope that I help you in finding a good hosting company.

And I forgot to add that outpowerhosting has Many Many Satisfied ThinkDigit Customers including me


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
And me too 
Outpowerhosting is highly recommended
As you have stated the reason behind website use
I'd say anything between 200/300 mb is a good buy 
Check out OutpowerHosting on ThinkDigit:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Also I Forgot to mentioned , that Overselling is disabled on outpowerhosting Which means clients NEVER Face the risk of being sidelined by heavy resource consumption due to abuse.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

It just keeps getting better and better, doesnt it? 
@Anurag_panda
Please remove the domain name you have selected from your post as it "might" inspire someone else to create a site with that domain *before* you can


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2008)

Domain Name Removed. 

Now I am looking at your suggestions. They look good.

Thanks TheWiseCrab and The Conqueror and everyone else. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

do keep us posted on your proceedings 
All the best


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 21, 2008)

If your webhost have cpanel with fantastico, you can install wordpress and other CMSes with in seconds just like an windows installer.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes man...
OutpowerHosting has all those features


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 21, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> If your webhost have cpanel with fantastico, you can install wordpress and other CMSes with in seconds just like an windows installer.



Right! But 95% of all hosts on the planet will have something like this one way or the other with Fantastico and Installatron being the most popular products


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
Ditto 
Its like cPanel and fantastico are part and parcel of "most" web hosts and it is supposed to be understood without mentioning (ie. it goes without saying)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

^^Yes, Nowadays People only want cPanel , and they even Hate Directadmin and many other panels. 
In other words,
It seems to me that *cPanel is Like WINDOWS* and Directadmin and other panels as various editions of linux


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^Yes, Nowadays People only want cPanel , and they even Hate Directadmin and many other panels.
> In other words,
> It seems to me that *cPanel is Like WINDOWS* and Directadmin and other panels as various editions of linux



LOL, cPanel is famous No doubt....but if you search the reviews of people who have lot of experience in Webhosting, they will prefer DA. Just go to any Webhosting forums to see my claims.

DA , Plesk, Lxadmin have never got a chance. cPanel is like *bhed chal* panel 

Anywayz, why are fighting on Panels


----------



## mehulved (Aug 22, 2008)

for practising scripts and stuff, install linux. If you can't/don't want to do on native partition do it on virtual machine. You can also try shell providers for that. Many provide them free of cost for learning purposes.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> for practising scripts and stuff, install linux. If you can't/don't want to do on native partition do it on virtual machine. You can also try shell providers for that. Many provide them free of cost for learning purposes.


I Think that you did not get the question of the thread starter.He is looking for a good webhost.99.9% Paid host will auto install scripts like wordpress,phpbb3 etc.Even if they dont provide, it is very easy to install provided that you follow the precise instructions given in the manuals provided by them.
Also I forgot to mention that OutpowerHosting Tech Support is Superb.If you face any problems installing any script you can ask them.That is why I insist to get outpowerhosting.


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't agree with Sukhdeep Singh. Cpanel is costly.....so the people like who can not afford that much use Lxadmin and others on their VPS or Dedicated Servers. If you are reselling ur webspace... then u must have cpanel. All amateur guys like cpanel becuase it is too easy like google....

I am not using cpanel on my VPS because it put extra load on server. Lxadmin is light weight. But there are a lot of bugs in it.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 22, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> I am not using cpanel on my VPS because it put extra load on server. Lxadmin is light weight. But there are a lot of bugs in it.



Then you must be knowing cPanel has just raised prices for their Licenses for their Partner NOC recently.....Just because they can do it...They have monopoly in the market.

Lxadmin has been in market since just 2 years and see the pace of development I know it is buggy but yes.....they fix it soon if you contact Ligesh on their Paid Support. cPanel is not easy, it is just people are used to it *ONLY 

That makes cPanel costly then other panels is their Monopoly in the Market.  *Half of the new signups take cPanel as "control panel"...without knowing it is actually name of one of the control panels to mange hosting


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

They have monopoly coz they have something......also it is so easy that even dumb can use it.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Exactly, The way windows has a monopoly, similar way cPanel has a Monopoly. And btw I think we should stop fighting against Control Panels and help the thread starter to get a Good Hosting for him..

So Anurag_panda, Have u made any decision of webhost?
I highly recommend you Outpowerhosting which will give u hosting for a cheap price.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

So Did you get any webhost?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

I think he already applied for domain in OutPower thru paypal. (He created a thread 4 paypal queries)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh I see.


----------



## golchha21 (Aug 30, 2008)

Host your own website for just Rs 1000 p.a

OS 				:: Linux 
Max Domain 		:: 1 [Additional Rs.500]
Quota  			:: 100000MB
Bandwidth 			:: 1000000MB
Max FTP Accounts	:: 10
Max Email Accounts	:: 100
Max Email Lists		:: 10
Max Databases		:: 50
Max Sub Domains		:: 20

My Site
My Blog


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 30, 2008)

*www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4



_


----------

